

Inside a massive Chinese Bitcoin mine [video] - nodesocket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8kua5B5K3I#t=47

======
nodesocket
Honestly this upsets me. They are wasting power without any regard to energy,
the entire place is a massive electrical fire just waiting to happen, and the
workers are like slaves. Did you see the "resting" bed, it was filthy. Not to
mention, all the wasted computer parts and power supplies they just throw
away. It is any wonder why China's air quality is so poor. This is a zero sum
game for them, but the quality of life in China is so poor it is sustainable.

